# less control as you age?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL--and I mean of your mouth! I find in the last year or so, I'm less inclined to put up with stupidity--and say so--always before, I'd just let it pass--its even slipped over to on line posts too. How about you?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

oh my mouth just cant shut up it just all runs out ..... I think its because as we age we forget stuff so our mind just has to get it out before we forget.... no really I have seen a change in myself as well.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually both ways. If something irritates me, I spend less time making nice over it. I will say what I mean. But at the same time, a whole lot less bothers me to the point of irritation. I've given up the idea that everything I think is foolish is crying out for me to fix it.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, me too. I think (hope) that I'm not being unkind, but life is too short to be blowing smoke up people's shorts. And if someone needs to hear the truth, I'm willing to supply it to them.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I always spoke my mind when asked but was always kind and considerate and endlessly patient. But I stopped tolerating gross stupidity when I was in my mid thirties. I would not and will not continue to deal with people or situations that are pointless but I do tell them why. So for me it has nothing to do with age.

If your loss of control is just this sort of change then there is nothing wrong with this - as long as we remember that courtesy costs nothing. 

However less control of your impulses (especially verbal impulses) as you age can actually be a physical problem due to atrophy of the frontal lobe. That is one reason the old have the reputation of being cranky and mean. It can lead to real problems and requires medical attention.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

oh, yes, I think I am so out-of the way things are done now. My older sister who is quite ill has let her grandson move into her 1400 square foot home with his new girlfriend (actually moved in on their FIRST date). He is 24 with two children by previous marriage gone bad, she unemployed 22 (I think). Pay no rent, no groceries, but have new (2015) cars. WHAT????? Now the free loaders are planning on going on a cruise cause they are so much in love!! I NEED to keep my mouth out of it because my sister sees nothing wrong here. Oh, MY, GOODNESS. I am so out of date. Don't young people have any self-respect or respect for their elders?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Like recently, mu Son;s GF asked why I was wearing my old shoes? (I had been mowing) and what came out of my mouth was "Any why is it your business? and in calling to price a 1"x8" 12' long, the man asked me how long I wanted it? I told him for quite awhile.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

The older I get the more I get my 'mouth in check'.

HOWEVER, I do not 'associate with, hang out with' people whom I have to "play nice" with. I am me. You get what you get and you don't throw a fit!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have always spoken my thoughts as diplomatically brutally honest as I could since my junior high school days and still do.

Yes it got me sent to the principal's office a time or two but my first supervisor complimented me on having the diplomatic linguistic talent of my Scot/Irish heritage to be able to tell someone to go straight to Hades and have them look forward to packing for the trip after one of our coworkers proudly introduced us to her neer do well 16 year old hand held play station addicted son at a company picnic.

She told us that her and her husband just couldn't get his school counselor to suggest potential career paths for him to pursue that they considered adequate for his natural talents because the counselor told them his grades just weren't good enough,

After she went on for about more minutes blaming the school, counselor etc but not the kid's lack of drive from what we had been told of by his uncle, I was the only one to offer her recognition of her pride talk to break the eye rolling silence of the six or seven others in the group.

Even though I also thought a amoeba had more potential since they actually divide to reproduce, I replied that I noticed that he appeared to show an intense interest in gaming technology and that maybe she could discuss with his counselor about the possibility of becoming a gaming alpha tester.

As my boss and I walked out of hearing range he asked me how I could so quickly come p with a brutally honest and yet polite response to such a lazy and underachieving appearing teen, I asked him had he never been shown a really butt ugly newborn by a proud mother and just replied that the baby "was just as cute as it could possibly be" even though it looked like a missing link in evolution?

Interestingly in the years since the teen's uncle told me that the kid is now on his second or third hitch in the military as a UAV technician and operator and has dabbled in video game development.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, I got tired of the stupid, and am not afraid to say so. That's why I figured it was a good idea to retire...


----------



## hdb90 (Oct 20, 2012)

When I was about 16 years old my dad took my grandmother and I to a restaurant. as the waitress walked away my grandmother said (in a normal tone)" she's dressed like a tramp". Dad looked at her quickly and said "MOM". She replied "I don't care. She looks like a tramp." 

Now that I'm approaching 60 I catch myself saying the same type stuff. When I see kids/ young adults with tattoos all over their bodies and especially their faces I'll say something like "Wonder where that Einstein works." My wife will give me the look or says "You don't know that they don't have a job." "Really"


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

As I've gotten older I've actually become less likely to lash out. My temper is a lot easier to reign in, things don't bother me or stay with me like they used to. I'm not old yet at 43, but definitely feeling some changes and so far I like them.


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

I have to agree with old Shep .....I have seriously curtailed my temper and my mouth. I think I have actually grown duck feathers because I just let everything slide down my back. I'm not accustomed to being the voice of reason but I'll get use to it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don&#8217;t lash out in anger, but don&#8217;t ask me what I think if you don&#8217;t want to know.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm not one to be deliberately unkind; however, I do not tolerate some things others might deem ok, i.e. disrespectful behavior/verbage. I will either walk away or speak up, depending on the situation. If one does not want to know what I am "truly" thinking, they better not ask me as I will not hesitate to tell them. (I do make efforts to do so in a non-judgmental way.)

I learned during my professional career that life is simply too short to beat around the bush when others are either harming themselves or others! Age has absolutely nothing to do with this for me.


----------

